# Does salt effect snails?



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I've just noticed that my fish don't look so good. I thought I had just battled off ich but I think it might just be comming back... Or maybe it's something else? A couple have clouds in thier eyes. And some of them at the end of the fins seems to be turning white. Around the mouth too. They don't appear to be looking good. I would like to start treatment on the tank right away if it is ich. But I now have snails, I know medication would kill them. But would salt?


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Sounds like it's something else. I'm pretty sure snails can tolerate some salt dissolved in the water.

How is your water quality? (Ammonia, nitrite, nitrate)
What kind of fish?
How big is your tank?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I have 4 red coral platty, 2 marble sword, and 1 sunburst sword. I also have 5 fry kept in a fry net in the same tank, two of the fry I just found like 15 minutes ago . Two of the fry are the marbles and three are the red corals. I have 2 golden mystery snails, well thats what they were sold as. But a little bit of research told me they were apple snails? And they had 4 babies. My tank is kinda full of little ones at the moment. 
It's a 10 gallon tank and I don't have a water testing kit at the moment. I know, not good. But I'm working on it. I'll see if I can get out tonight and get one, Do you know roughly the prices?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

It'll depend where you live but I get a master kit which tests for amonia, nitrite, nitrate and ph for £20.

You don't have the kit as you said, and it's great that you're gonna gte one. Thing is that cloudy eye is often a side effect of bad water conditions. Like you said your tank is really overstocked, and a side effect of over stocking is bad water conditions. Therefore I'm guessing this could be the problem.

Do 25% water changes daily until you get your kit because I suspect there is amonia in your tank. When you get your kit you'll be able to comfirm/rubbish this but in the meantime better safe thansorry as it seems likely to me.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank you, that makes a lot of sense. I'm pretty sure one of the swordtails is currently dying. She is just chilling at the bottem not really moving. I think she was pregnate also. Good and bad I suppose. I deffianatly have to many fish. I attached a picture of what the fishes fins look like. If it does turn out to be nitraite levels how would I fix this? I TRIED to add a photo of the fish but apparently I have to have the pictured saved under like an mp3 file of something before I can post it on the website. :thumbsup:


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

You may be able to save her if you do the water changes. Amonia is very toxic to fish and Ido strongly uspect that this is the problem. The water changes will dillute it until it is no longer present.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Because I thought it was ich I just preformed a water change probably like two hours ago. She was fine when I was doing it. It has only been within like the last half an hour or so that she has been inactive. Should I do another water change? I probably only changed like 20% of the water.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Little-Fizz said:


> Because I thought it was ich I just preformed a water change probably like two hours ago. She was fine when I was doing it. It has only been within like the last half an hour or so that she has been inactive. Should I do another water change? I probably only changed like 20% of the water.


Wait sorry nevermind, I obviously didn't read that right. You said 25% for some reason I thought it was a much higher number.


----------

